# pen kit recommendations



## mbower (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a friend who has asked me to make a fountain for a friend of his (gift).  The receiver is a pen collector and my friend (this is getting confusing) wants to give him something he can't get elsewhere (custom made).

But as a pen collector, my feeling is that he will want to put a good nib on this pen after he gets it.

So my question is this:  what kits do you folks recommend that will make a nice pen but that he will be able to get a better nib for.

(If you folks also recommend a place to get a great nib, my buyer might also buy a good nib for him.)

Also, what are the good places to get fountain pen kits?  I'm going to have my buyer pick a kit and then I'll take care of getting the kit and making the pen.

Thanks in advance.  Sorry for so many questions.

Michael


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 24, 2008)

Talk to DCBluesman...I think he's the Heritage nib man around here!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 24, 2008)

I offer nibs for many of the available fountain pens.  See my post in the MVV forum. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32430


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> Talk to DCBluesman...I think he's the Heritage nib man around here!



I second this idea!


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 25, 2008)

third


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 25, 2008)

Nibs, Nips, most of us just call him Lou![}]


----------

